# Caught Some Fish !



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Just spent two days on Kentucky lake fishing with three friends. We managed about 120 nice keeper crappie and the 65-70 degree temps were a nice break from the unusually cool spring we are getting in Indiana.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yum fresh fish.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome. Did you use a guide or know some local folks?


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope I can get to Kentucky lake one day. I have seen some awesome catches of crappie from there over the years. There and Reelfoot lake are on my bucket list of places I want to wet a line in.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Fishing some old strip mine pits in southern Indiana this weekend. Hope to get into some nice bluegill and crappie.


----------

